# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Eurochem labs - the real deal or?

## Albedo121

Hey guys after doing a decent amount of research it seems like this is a UGL and was legit (at least back before 2016ish?). Just curious if anyone has any recent experience with them? A friend of mine says he uses them and has had great blood work in the past but just wanting some feedback on them. 

Also - does anyone know if this is a legit testing outfit? https://anaboliclab.com/steroid-harm-reduction/

Thanks!

----------

